# Twisp replacement help needed



## Morne M235i (9/2/16)

Hi guys. New to the forum, still struggling a bit with the navigation, but will figure it out. 

I currently have a eleaf istick with a kangertech subtank mini and the terrible twisp edge.

So I use te eleaf for fun and at parties and the twisp as a replacement of normal cigarettes. 

My question is what can I replace the twisp with, that doesn't use as much liquid as the eleaf but gives the same sensation as the twisp (smoking wise)? 

The twisp isn't too bad of a device, but the coils are the worst and the tank leaks quite easily. Flavours of twisp is tops tho ( or maybe I'm just too uneducated on which other brands make great tasting e liquid). 

Thanks in advance for the help

Morne


----------



## shaunnadan (9/2/16)

hi morne

welcome to the forum , when you have a chance perhaps introduce yourself here > http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/

replacement for the twisp thats doesnt use as much juice... perhaps the ijust2


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Most welcome to the forum.

Consider an Ego One kit (exactly the same as the Twisp Aero at half the price). You also get a CLR (rebuildable) coil unit for it if you do not want to use the stock coil heads. The CLR give a better vape without any leaking.

Another option is the Kangertech Subvod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Duffie12 (9/2/16)

Perhaps consider the CT or VT versions of the Ego One mentioned above. Even if you never use temp control they do have the benefit of automatically adjusting the watts based on the coils you use.


----------



## Kalashnikov (9/2/16)

Try some of the vapeking liquids. they cost R80. much cheaper than twisp liquids. then you could get a good decent tank and be spending about the same on liquid as you were with the twisp , although with the benefit of more liquid.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morne M235i (9/2/16)

Thank you for all the replies. I am having a look at the ego one. Like the design. 

What is the difference between the CT and VT?


----------



## Marius Combrink (9/2/16)

Hey @Morne M235i most welcome to the forum. Do yourself a favour and look at the nautilus mini. Awesome tank light on juice and great on flavour.
Ive been through a few devices and still return to the trusty Nautilus every now and then


----------



## Andre (9/2/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Hey @Morne M235i most welcome to the forum. Do yourself a favour and look at the nautilus mini. Awesome tank light on juice and great on flavour.
> Ive been through a few devices and still return to the trusty Nautilus every now and then


I agree the Nautilus Mini is great. Only the coils do not last that long. At last found something that is better for me - the Cubis.


----------



## Duffie12 (9/2/16)

Morne M235i said:


> Thank you for all the replies. I am having a look at the ego one. Like the design.
> 
> What is the difference between the CT and VT?



You can check the Joytech website for the exact differences but in essence they both have three modes. Constant Power, Constant Temp for Nickel and Constant Temp for Titanium, you can check the forums here for more info on Temp Control.

Ignoring temp control for now the VT has three power settings, low medium and high. It detects the resistance of your coil and then sets the power to a suitable level. e.g. 15W for resistance 0.8 ohm to 1.6 ohm.

The CT version does the same but only has one power setting which is the same as medium on the VT.

Their website describes it quite nicely in a table.

Oh, and go for the CLR coils, even if you don't rebuild they're much better than the standard coils.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/16)

I would definitely not recommend the iJust2 to mimic the Vape off a twisp, that's like comparing a cigarette to leaf blower. I will however second @Marius Combrink's suggestions of the Nautilus Mini, it's a great little tank but it's quite old in vaping terms so they're getting harder to find, and so are their coils. Another option would be the Cubis, perhaps with the 1.5ohm Clapton coils, I haven't tried this yet but from what I have heard it's a tightish draw, runs at lower wattage and relatively light on juice, these coils will also last a lot longer than the Nautilus' coils.


----------

